# Behati Prinsloo @ 2016 Spring Summer Atelier Versace Show, Paris, 2016 Jan 24 (x6)



## tomvic (25 Jan. 2016)

-tomvic


----------



## MetalFan (25 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für Behati! :thumbup:


----------



## ass20 (26 Jan. 2016)

Thanks for Behati


----------



## frank63 (30 Jan. 2016)

Danke für die Schönheit.


----------



## bonzo16 (30 Jan. 2016)

fashion is fab


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

she's stunning


----------

